# Wiring pics



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Good link:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1250548769

Warning about wing nuts:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244640776

Wiring switch panel:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1304642803


----------

